

Hubris and GHC 6.12 + dynamic linking - dons
http://www.shimweasel.com/2009/09/10/hubris-and-ghc-6-12-an-experiment-in-dynamic-linking

======
gdp
Wow! All the dynamic features of Haskell _and_ the type safety of Ruby? Where
do I sign up?

(Yes, I'm being sarcastic. It's actually a neat accomplishment)

~~~
blackdog
The code's pretty simple and there's still a lot to do in terms of making it
easily installable, but hopefully it's useful to some people.

